# My Birth Story Of Angharad Katie



## Spunky Cupkake

https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c183/outrated2005/DSCF3536.jpg

Now i have got time i thought id let you know my labour and birth went 

On sunday June 10th (7 days overdue) Midwife came out to give me a sweep to see if she could start me off as i was having irregular pains on and off from the early hours of friday morning anyway when she came i told her i didnt care if she hurt me doing the sweep i just wanted something to get me going, she did an internal and said i was 3 cm dilated and she could stretch it to 4cms after that we were sitting on my bed and had about 4 contractions before she went she told me to be up and walkaround so after she went i popped over my friends house stayed there for a bit and the pains were still coming i so i told dp time to come home so my friend had morgan for us for an hour.

Got in the house they were still coming do i thought i would write down the time i had each contraction and how long they lasted so i did that for an hour and they were anything in between 5 - 15 mins and lasting between 20 -40 seconds so i phoned my midwife and told her that from the time she had done the internal the pains kept coming regular so she she said that she would phone the hospital and phone me back so she told me to go in straight away so that was about 12.15 pm so my mum came to get morgan for me and we started to pack the car with the carseat and my bags we got to hospital about 1.30 that afternoon then i saw a midwife at 2.20 as the afternoon shift came on so midwife asked me a few question when my due date was etc and put me on the ctg trace she said i would stay on that for about 20-30 mins she said if i needed anything to ring the bell anyway within 2 mins of her leaving the room my bump started to rise i thought what the hell is happening then i felt a pop i called the midwife and said i think my waters have gone so i got up off the bed and felt a trickle she asked me if i wouldnt mind taking my bottom bits off to have a look there was a littl ebit of water she siad it was the waters behind the babies head. she give me an internal and said i was about 5 cm and the contractions were coming really strong so she put me on the ctg trace again but then took it off as she could tell by my face they were getting stronger so she told me to get dressed and we would go up to labour ward.

Got to the labour ward at 3.00 go tdressed into my nighty and they were really strong i was just breathing through them but then asked for gas and air so i had the gas and air sitting on the birthing ball rocking back and forth and just breathing it in when i needed it as with my last two labour i was sucking on it from the time i had it till the time i gave birth anyway about an hour later i climed on to the bed i was in agony but not with any pain just my hips and back were really bad mega bad the midwife was rubbing my hips for me my cervix on left side had all gone but there still some on right side so midwife told me to turn on my right side but babies heart rated dipped so the docs came checked her heart rate and was hapy that the baby recovered from it and it was back to normal so she gave me an internal and was 8cm and they broke my waters i had the urge to push and everytime i was pushing more and more water was coming out dp said wow you must have lost a stone already (lol) as my bump went down quite a bit so midwife said try to breathe through the urges so i took so much gas and air in i thought ok i can get through this i felt the urge but could fight it then all of a sudden i gave one hell of a big push and i could feel angharads head coming through then out the midwife was shouting wait and sent dp to call another midwife as my midwife didnt have time to get her gloves on then angharad flew out 
it was he best birth experience ever.

Angharad katie was born 10th of june @ 17.43 Weighing 8lbs 10 oz

And i had a 2hours 53 mins of labour and got home at 9 that night couldnt ask for any better than that 

She is being breastfed and she is really good in the nights for me she can go up to 5 hours in the night she a really good baby 

Thought id let you all know 

spunky xx


----------



## Caroline

Congratulations, lovely story. She's lovely.

Its wonderful when its a couple of pushes and out they pop.

Glad the bf going well and that u are getting some sleep.


----------



## Suz

:hugs: What a great picture......She is so cute....

Congrats again...:hugs:


----------



## twinkletoes

congratulations hun. shes beautiful. im glad everything is going well x


----------



## Jo

Great story hun and a beautiful little girl
You did so well to be home so soon x


----------



## MrsE

Aww that's a great Birth story Spunky Congratulations (you jammy sod lol). :hugs: 

Cx


----------



## Pumpkin

adorable!!!!!


----------



## bexxie

she is a beauty those cheeks,wanna kiss 'em

well done hunnie you did yourself proud
bex


----------



## wannabmum

Great birth story, shes Gorgeous n i think she is so simalar to her brother, you have the perfect little family there!:happydance: 

Stacey xx


----------



## Trinity

Aww she is beautiful .. thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## Imi

Awwwwwww she is beautiful!

Congrats a fabby story sweetie

xxx


----------



## Lauz_1601

wow what a great birth! she is adorable


----------



## Layla

what a cutie!!

Congrats

x


----------



## Helen

Congratulations. Glad all went smoothly. I love the Welsh name. 

H

xx


----------



## Mynxie

she's beautiful, congratulations!


----------

